# Cuadro Renault Megane Scenic (apagado completo o parcial)



## javiercj

Alguine conoce del apagado completo total o parcial de un renault megane scenic año 2005?

Como saber si el transistor es tipo pnp o npn y poder comprobar si funciona correctamente.

el caso que el cuadro no se enciende pero el coche función perfectamente.

Según hay por ahi dicen que es de un transistor debió a las elevadas temperaturas que alcanza el cuadro. pero lo he sustituido y repasado el cuadro completo y nada no enciende. ¿alguna solución?. Pueden ayudarme.

como puedo probar el cuadro y ver si entra alimentación principal y poder detectar errores en el circuito que motiven este apagón el en el cuadro?

muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8

javiercj, en la foto estan los posibles causantes del problema, el de abajo a la izquierda es el fusible (esta dentro de un circulo) el  transistor IRF3710 es el que se calienta aunque te dire que el scenic tiene ese problema de fabrica, antes de apagarse no tuviste problemas con el cuenta kilometros o las luces?


----------



## javiercj

Hola solaris.

gracias por responder y por la ilustración.

El cuadro me llego así a mi totalmente apagado... Según me dijo mi amigo el cuadro de la noche a la mañana dejo de encender....

Respecto al transistor se lo cambie pero nada sin éxito, y referente a las resistencia todas están repasadas y con lupas y las soldaduras están perfectas..

Y referente al fusible aunque lo comprobé en circuito y esta bien, puedo cambiarlo, pero aquí donde vivo sustitución de este tipo de componentes es como materialmente imposible....

Así que no se, que hacer,  es mas hasta le quite el soporte negro sobre el que se apoya el led y como veía que algunos puntos eran fallos de soldaduras, lo que hice fue quitarle la base del pastillo negro y soldar patita por patita tanto por arriba como por abajo, pero sin éxito.

¿Que puede ser?

Es mas os digo busque un cuadro del las mismas características en el desguace, hice la clonación pase la eepprom deñl cuadro original al del desguace, y bueno la sorpresa que después de tener que desarmar el led entero patillas y demás para cambiar la eerprom.

Cuando lo pruebo en el coche me va el cuadro entero, pero la parte de la radio no me va, una de dos, o el cuadro del desguace estaba tocaillo, o no lo se. Pero lo cierto es que nada.

intentando una cosa mas dije pues voy a coger el cuadro original le meto a la eeprom su archivo original y probar con el transistor cambiada y resistencias que me comentas repasadas y fusible comprobado, pero tengo que probarlo a ver...

puede ser que el archivo original de la eeprom debido al exceso de temperatura y picos de tensión este inestable su contenido y haga que el cuadro no encienda¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿

Os hago otra pregunta después de mucho buscar encontré una generador cam, que me permitía probar el cuadro sin tener el coche presente... Os suena?????.

Aunque el generador vale 300-400 euros de momento no compensa comprobarlo.

Se podría conseguir una simulación del cuadro comprando en un desguace una uch del coche y con el cuadro y alimentarla poder simular el funcionamiento del cuadro. Me podéis echar una mano.

Muchas gracias son muchas ideas y la mayoría realizadas..


Pero lo de comprobación de los cuadros con una uch una fuente de alimentación regulable exterior que la tengo podría hacerse no??, para poder probar estos cuadros sin tener el coche presente.

A la espera de vuestras respuestas. Os doy ya las gracias por ayudarme. Y en lo que pueda colaborar lo haré sin dudarlo.


Muchas gracias por todo, espero vuestras aportaciones

feliz navidad


----------



## solaris8

> fusible comprobado, pero tengo que probarlo a ver...


lo probaste desconectando una pata aunque sea, o así en el circuito?
estoy buscando el esquema del tablero,dame tiempo es que se me quedo en la otra pc, para ver si lo podemos probar fuera del auto,  pero me inclino a que sea un componente chico y no la eprom
en el circuito donador probaste el fusible?como probaste el mosfet?


> Cuando lo pruebo en el coche me va el cuadro entero, pero la parte de la radio no me va


esa parte no te entiendo funciona o no
estoy en busca del esquema.....


----------



## javiercj

No te preocupes Solaris, cuando puedas y te de tiempo a localizar el esquema del cuadro. Y así me dices si lo podemos probar fuera del auto...

No yo te he dicho diferentes opciones o la eeprom o no lo se, es la verdad. 

Si en el circuito donante probé el fusible y esta ok.

y en cuanto al mofest rf 370 directamente lo cambie por uno nuevo, pero me puedes decir la forma de ver si esta correcto o no???

en cuanto a la parte que me has dicho que no entendias.""

es que después de probar el cuadro de desguace, pero cambiándole la eeprom original.

va el cuadro entero perfecto (mandos funciones-cortas-largas -avisos), pero la parte derecha del cuadro que controla el radio y sus funcionas esta apagado por completo y no funciona.

Me puedes echar una mano.

Bien para a través del esquema y cuando puedas me digas como hacer para poder probarlo sin tener el coche presente. Y también como probar si el mosfet esta correcto.

Ademas me ha llegado otro cuadro con el mismo problema, y la verdad. Que no se el fusible esta correcto, Y ahora me quedaría comprobar el mosfet ¿pero como lo hago?. porque el resto de resistencias smd que me señalaste en la foto inicial están OK

Espero tus consejos y guías para meterlo mano y arreglarlo

muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8

es el manual electrico del scenic son un poco mas de  200 megas



yo sigo pensando que la falla esta en : el conector(verde), las resistencias que figuran como 1R0
son varias cerca del irf, repasalas a todas ,algunas soldaduras frias, pero prueba una cosa ....
con el tablero conectado al auto, toma la tensión en el fusible que esta marcado como 6.5, y en el conector verde  a ver si esta flojo muevelo un poco, si esta ok todo hasta ahi seguimos
 no te ciegues con la eprom,(esta seguro nos dará una alteración con los km recorridos mas adelante , pero mas adelante la veremos.



> va el cuadro entero perfecto (mandos funciones-cortas-largas -avisos), pero la parte derecha del cuadro que controla el radio y sus funcionas esta apagado por completo y no funciona.



eso es el can bus incorrecto(cambiaste las eprom??) y si algo enciende , el irf esta bien (o por lo menos operativo)
no te desesperes esta es una falla común en los scenic, aunque no lo creas  con mas de 6 años
una pregunta estas lejos de valencia?, perdona mi ignorancia geográfica


----------



## javiercj

hola solaris.

Lo primero gracias por seguir ayundadome.

Me estoy descargando el esquema electrico del cuadro, has podido mirar si se puede conectar el cuadro sin el coche presente para poderlo probar.

Dices que la falla esta en el conector verde (verde no hay) o es gris o rojo, me imagino que te refieres al conector gris que tiene 30 pines.

Esas resistencias en anteriores cuadros ya las repase, pero nada sin efecto, pero lo intentare de nuevo.

Me puedes decir solarirs, como compruebo el mosfet irf3710.


Hare la prueba que me dices con el cuadro conectado al coche medir la tension que le llega de voltaje en los extremos del fusible blanco de 6,5A. Aunque el conector lo este moviendolo un poco y nada.

De todas formas habria alguna forma de probar el cuadro fuera del coche sin tener el coche presente con el esquema electrico.

no me ciego con la eeprom es una ultima via en caso de que no funcione.. pero como tu dices lo veremos mas tarde.


si por lo que he visto la gente esta que trina con el megane scenic.

no pasa nada solaris, pues almeria de valencia esta  a unas 4-5 horas de camino.

espero tu respuesta solaris, mil gracias

por cierto sabes donde se pueden encontrar componentes smd como el del fusible de 6,5 a en españa?? gracias


----------



## solaris8

> Me estoy descargando el esquema electrico del cuadro, has podido mirar si se puede conectar el cuadro sin el coche presente para poderlo probar.


ahi veras de donde le pones corriente para probarlo...
si debe ser el gris, ese es el sospechoso


> Esas resistencias en anteriores cuadros ya las repase, pero nada sin efecto, pero lo intentare de nuevo


.las que estan marcadas 1R0 fijate que no esten cortadas o partidas



> De todas formas habria alguna forma de probar el cuadro fuera del coche sin tener el coche presente con el esquema electrico.


si, pero necesitarias un generador de funciones, ya que van las señales de los sensores



> como compruebo el mosfet irf3710.


te dejo un circuito,  donde dice "output" ponle una lampara de acuerdo con a tensión que uses
ahh me olvidaba no cambiaste las eprom de un tablero a otro o si????
en españa, no sabria decirte donde comprar msd pero para probar puedes usar un fusible de 6.5 con unos cablecillos soldados 

ahhh no me des las gracias, es algo que hago con muchisimo gusto,.....
 y hasta donde me de mi sabiduria
no de verdad, es un gusto poder darte una mano


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> ahi veras de donde le pones corriente para probarlo...
> si debe ser el gris, ese es el sospechoso
> .las que estan marcadas 1R0 fijate que no esten cortadas o partidas
> 
> 
> si, pero necesitarias un generador de funciones, ya que van las señales de los sensores
> 
> 
> te dejo un circuito,  donde dice "output" ponle una lampara de acuerdo con a tensión que uses
> ahh me olvidaba no cambiaste las eprom de un tablero a otro o si????
> en españa, no sabria decirte donde comprar msd pero para probar puedes usar un fusible de 6.5 con unos cablecillos soldados
> 
> ahhh no me des las gracias, es algo que hago con muchisimo gusto,.....
> y hasta donde me de mi sabiduria
> no de verdad, es un gusto poder darte una mano



Hola solaris, buenos dias.

No me fije valencia (pero de mejico) a españa como que hay muchas mas horas de trayecto, es que hay una capital en españa que se llama valencia, y te dije 4-5 horas a esta capital. jajjajaa.

Pues mirare todos los esquemas electricos, me centrare en el del cuadro, y a ver con que se alimenta.

COmo pruebas tu estos cuadros fuera del coche, es que tienes un generador de funciones cam.. que venden por ahi para estos cuadros exclusivos..

Yo es que lo que hice fue meterle señal del multiplexado de un coche renault la onda high y la onda low, y luego meterle sus correspondientes negativos y positivos, pero no me funcionaba el cuadro. Ahora que tengo los cuadros electricos del coche, probare, a ver si me aclaro, cuales son las señales a meterle al coche para que se encienda.

Me fijare bien en estas resistencias si estan rajadas o partidas, que valor deben tener estas resistencias de 1kohmio.

Y respecto a probar el mosfet, como se cual es la la pata a conectarle la bombilla de comprobacion. Y para el resto de patas como las alimento. Dices probar el mosfet en circuito o fuera de circuito, puedes aclararme de acuerdo al esquema que me has adjuntado, por favor?

En mejico, existe alguna pagina web donde poder comprobar componentes smd tipo resistencias, fusibles etc.

Pues mira lo del fusible normal de 6,5A y soldarlo con un par de cables no habia caido en ello, bueno idea. 

Un placer ver las explicaciones y ayudas a ver si echamos a andar alguno de estos cuadros.

Y si puedes aclarame como identifico las patillas de mi mosfet, y una vez eso aclarado cual patilla es cada cual y a cada patilla que le tengo que suministrar positivos - negativos, y si hay que hacerlo en el propio circuito o fuera de el.

COmo tengo una fuente de tension regulable, es facil aplicarle el voltaje, pero como se el voltaje a aplicarle a ese mosfet y en que patilla aplicarle.

COmo siempre esperando tu contestacion


----------



## solaris8

El Mosfet lo pruebas con el circuito que te adjunté, si , afuera del tablero, te adjunto foto del irf, y sus patillas.
Las resistencias 1R0 son de 1 Ohm por eso se parten o queman son casi fusibles.
Las eprom, en este caso , no son intercambiables por eso no prende la mitad del tablero

Aquí una página donde puedes comprar componentes en España
http://www.micropik.com/pag_ci_SMD.htm

Y aquí una página que se dedica al scenic enEspaña
http://www.foroscenic.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=37331

Tienes que registrarte, después te mandan un mail para activar tu cuenta, cuando estés registrado envíale un mensaje a* ktetovca, é*l te puede decir donde comprar elementos en España, o ayudarte, el vive en Valencia (España), igual nos seguimos viendo, dime si probaste lo anterior.


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> el mosfet lo pruebas con el circuito que te adjunte, si afuera del tablero.
> te adjunto foto del irf, y sus patillas.
> las resistencias 1R0 son de 1ohm por eso se parten o queman son casi fusibles.
> las eprom, en este caso , no son intercambiables por eso no prende la mitad del tablero
> aca un video de un probador de ecu"s.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aBdPNxKBeY
> aqui una pagina donde puedes comprar componentes en españa
> http://www.micropik.com/pag_ci_SMD.htm
> y aqui una pagina que se dedica al scenic en españa
> http://www.foroscenic.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=37331
> tienes que registrarte, despues te mandan un mail para activar tu cuenta
> cuando estes registrado enviale um mensaje a* ktetovca*
> el te puede decir donde comprar elementos en españa, o ayudarte el vive en valencia (españa)
> igual nos seguimos viendo, dime si probaste lo anterior



hola solaris FELIZ AÑO NUEVO

perdona pero estos dias con las fiestas familia etc, no he podido repsonderte.

Antes el valor de las resistencias es de 1ohmnio el simbolo de la R (significa la ,)

he probado lo anterior el mosfet y esta correcto, asi que de eso no es. esta claro.

las resistencias las estoy probando y estan correctas

Y antes de llegar a este foro llegue al foro del scenic, pero me volvere a meter a ver si nuestro amigo ktetovca a ver si a averiguado algo, le dire que voy de parte tuya.

Ahora que estoy callendo, dices que en este caso de cuadros, las eeprom no son intercambiables y que por eso enciende solo la mitad del cuadro.

Vale, entonces cuando tu has tenido que modificar km en estos cuadros lo haces en esa memoria eeprom, aparte me imagino que en esa eeprom lleva configuracion del coche. ¿es asi??.

en esa eeprom lleva sistema inmmobilizador inckluido o no, pero aunque no sean intercambiables las eeprom si puedo leer el contenido de la eeprom del cuadro original y cargarle el contenido del archivo original al cuiadro donador, y asi no intercambio eeprom. y el cuadro la parte del led del cuadro encenderia???

Bueno voy a averiguar cosas, y si me entero de algo nuevo te lo digo muchas gracias por la info.

contesta cuando puedas, gracias

Por cierto tengo una consulta de un cuadro de un fiat stilo diesel, te lo pongo en el general a ver si me puedes ayudar gracias


----------



## solaris8

*FELIZ AÑO!!!!! javiercj*

ningun problema de que digas de parte mia , solo que en ese foro me conocen como :dreamfox....
las eprom las puedes leer  y ver su contenido, pero no las cambies de cuadros , ya que no se si tienes los contenidos originales de cada cuadro.....


> Vale, entonces cuando tu has tenido que modificar km en estos cuadros lo haces en esa memoria eeprom, aparte me imagino que en esa eeprom lleva configuracion del coche. ¿es asi??.


 no me dedico a modificar los Kms, es ilegal en españa y aparte yo estoy en mexico, la modificacion de kilometros se te da por el cambio de las eproms, por eso te decia...no las cambies de cuadros
*javiercj*


> Por cierto tengo una consulta de un cuadro de un fiat stilo diesel


salgamos del gasolinazo antes de meternos en el disel....
nos vemos


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> *FELIZ AÑO!!!!! javiercj*
> 
> ningun problema de que digas de parte mia , solo que en ese foro me conocen como :dreamfox....
> las eprom las puedes leer  y ver su contenido, pero no las cambies de cuadros , ya que no se si tienes los contenidos originales de cada cuadro.....
> no me dedico a modificar los Kms, es ilegal en españa y aparte yo estoy en mexico, la modificacion de kilometros se te da por el cambio de las eproms, por eso te decia...no las cambies de cuadros
> *javiercj*
> salgamos del gasolinazo antes de meternos en el disel....
> nos vemos



gracias solaris no encuentro la forma de enviar mensajes privados a ketovca

yo tampoco modifico kilometros, es cuando los cambia a alterar.

si esta el contenido corrupto de la dump, puedes decirme donde localizas los archivos originales del cuadro.

gracias espero contestaciob


----------



## solaris8

puede ser que todavía no te dejen enviar privados, pero prueba poner un post pidiendo que ketovca, se comunique contigo o si algun forero sabe como comunicarte con el.
los kilometros los cambias con una pinza, o leyendo la eeprom, pero no tengo ningun soft  para darte  
los archivos originales varian con el modelo y el codigo que lleva el tablero,esta impreso a la izquierda del tablero si no me equivoco, con ese codigo pregunta en el foro si no los tienen.
ahh puede que la falla que no enciende el display derecho podria ser el mismo display , porque es como una valvula,  si se fisura ya no enciende


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> puede ser que todavía no te dejen enviar privados, pero prueba poner un post pidiendo que ketovca, se comunique contigo o si algun forero sabe como comunicarte con el.
> los kilometros los cambias con una pinza, o leyendo la eeprom, pero no tengo ningun soft  para darte
> los archivos originales varian con el modelo y el codigo que lleva el tablero,esta impreso a la izquierda del tablero si no me equivoco, con ese codigo pregunta en el foro si no los tienen.
> ahh puede que la falla que no enciende el display derecho podria ser el mismo display , porque es como una valvula,  si se fisura ya no enciende





SI eso hare abrir un nuevo tema, si me dejan e intentar que se ponga en contacto conmigo,

Pues probare en el foro con el modelo del coche y el codigo que viene serigrafiado en el cuadro pedir un archivo original.

Si habia oido que a veces e display puede no encenderse, porque se haya roto la valvula de vacio del propio led, y me immagino que esa valvula es interior y no puede sustituirse.

De todas formas seguire intentandolo...

muchas gracias por la ayuda, si me entero de algo te aviso, hay cosillas que he visto de otro foro que uso habitual y si te dan pistas, si doy con la tecla te aviso

un saludo


----------



## solaris8

> Por cierto tengo una consulta de un cuadro de un fiat stilo diesel


cual era la duda?......al final me quede con la intriga
y en el foro de scenic tienes el mismo nick? sino pasamelo a ver si nos encontramos alli
un abrazo


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> cual era la duda?......al final me quede con la intriga
> y en el foro de scenic tienes el mismo nick? sino pasamelo a ver si nos encontramos alli
> un abrazo



hola solaris.

gracias por responder.

el nick es el mismo aqui, que en foro scenic..


la valvula de vacio del lcd, hay alguna forma de saber si esta rota la valvula de vacio o no??

referente a la pregunta del fiat stilo 1900 diesel.

tengo que alterar la eeprom que viene en la ecu del coche, ya que tengo que modificar los kilometrps de ese coche porque se borro la configuracion del cochje, y tengo que volver a poner sus kilometros originales del coche. Pero quiere saber en que eeprom de la ecu se guarda aparte del micro motorolla que se guarda en em cuadro.

Espero tu contestacion serguro que nos veremos.

Por cierto puedo hacerte una pregunta referente a los mciros motorolla y como leerlos

Un saludo.

Controlas el tema de los micros motorolla y como leer y escribir facilmente estos

gracias


----------



## solaris8

segun yo
estas podrian ser alguna de las eeprom....
*68HC912D60 - 2003-2004  serie 68h
 9S12H128 - 2006-2008         serie 12h
 9s12H256*
pero son datos de fiat argentina, no me toco ningun caso a reparar y ahora que estoy en mexico ......pues menos
en cuanto a como leer o progamar una eeprom date una vuelta por aqui....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programar-eprom-3809/

el tema esta bien explicado los programadores no son dificiles de armar lo que te diria es que empieces probando con alguna memoria que puedas reeplazar 
ahh la valvula de vacio es el mismo contenedor del cuadro es de vidrio, y si se astillo o fisuro pues ya no sirve, si ves alguna cachadura o que le ente aire ya.......


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> segun yo
> estas podrian ser alguna de las eeprom....
> *68HC912D60 - 2003-2004  serie 68h
> 9S12H128 - 2006-2008         serie 12h
> 9s12H256*
> pero son datos de fiat argentina, no me toco ningun caso a reparar y ahora que estoy en mexico ......pues menos
> en cuanto a como leer o progamar una eeprom date una vuelta por aqui....
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programar-eprom-3809/
> 
> el tema esta bien explicado los programadores no son dificiles de armar lo que te diria es que empieces probando con alguna memoria que puedas reeplazar
> ahh la valvula de vacio es el mismo contenedor del cuadro es de vidrio, y si se astillo o fisuro pues ya no sirve, si ves alguna cachadura o que le ente aire ya.......



hola solaris..

se trata de un fiat stilo año 2001. para este año, sabes que memoria puede contener y guardar los kilometros en la centralita de motor.

Una cuestion, no se si lo sabras las centralitas de motor bosch me han dicho que cuando necesitas el software de la centralita te lo pueden facilitar bosch.

Bueno pues he intentado localizarlos y contactar  con ellos y me han dicho que esos servicios nos los facilitan.

Sabrias decirme si existe en pagina web mejicana algun servicio que indentificandose como tecnico reparador de centralitas te faciliten el software de la centralita bosch virginizada....

O bien donde se puede obtener para cada centralita de bosch, el software virgen......

Y referente a la lectura y escritura de micros motorolla. He estado mirando pero hacen refeencia a las memorias flash y eeprom pero no como leer y escribir los micros motorolla freescale hc08 hc11 hc12 y hs912

Sueles traabajar con ellas......... ¿ o que programadores usar??



Por cierto solaris donde se localiza o donde se ubica la valvula de vacio del cuadro para detectar si esta estropeada o no????

Espero tu contestacion. muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8

donde guarda los kilometro supongo es de la serie 68h o 12h
en las ecus tenes que tener el codigo , que  viene marcado en el gabinete de la misma, porque un mismo auto del mismo año puede tener  ecus diferentes, en fabricantes o codigos impresos, y puede haber variaciones en los pines, las fallas de estas se leen con el sistema obd2 pero tambien tienen distintos protocolos segun sea el auto(ford, gm, honda, etc)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-75087154-elm-327-interfaz-scanner-universal-rym-_JM_

aqui mismo en el foro puedes encontrar mucha info sobre este tema, hasta como hacerte una interfaz,con el elm327
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/hacer-interface-obd2-11082/



> ahh la valvula de vacio es el mismo contenedor del cuadro es de vidrio, y si se astillo o fisuro pues ya no sirve, si ves alguna cachadura o que le ente aire ya.......


o sea, en el cuadro tenes dos rectangulos de vidrio, bueno esos son las dos "valvulas"
aqui tienes una pagina que habla de freescale.....

http://hzsquare.blogspot.com/2011/04/hcs08-motorola-freescale-comunicacion.html
nos vemos....


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> donde guarda los kilometro supongo es de la serie 68h o 12h
> en las ecus tenes que tener el codigo , que  viene marcado en el gabinete de la misma, porque un mismo auto del mismo año puede tener  ecus diferentes, en fabricantes o codigos impresos, y puede haber variaciones en los pines, las fallas de estas se leen con el sistema obd2 pero tambien tienen distintos protocolos segun sea el auto(ford, gm, honda, etc)
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-75087154-elm-327-interfaz-scanner-universal-rym-_JM_
> 
> aqui mismo en el foro puedes encontrar mucha info sobre este tema, hasta como hacerte una interfaz,con el elm327
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/hacer-interface-obd2-11082/
> 
> 
> o sea, en el cuadro tenes dos rectangulos de vidrio, bueno esos son las dos "valvulas"
> aqui tienes una pagina que habla de freescale.....
> 
> http://hzsquare.blogspot.com/2011/04/hcs08-motorola-freescale-comunicacion.html
> nos vemos....



gracias por la informacion solaris

Ah pensaba que las valvulas de vacio era algo accesorios a ambos led del cuadro, pero es en si los dos leds. (una cosa mas que se) gracias..

referente a las interface ya tenia segun cada tipo de ecu (mpps-kwp2000-mag pro)

pero si me va a venir bien la fabricacion de cables de obd- puerto serie.

Mirare a lo de freescale, a ver si me ayuda con la programacion de micros motorolla.

Muchas gracias por todo.

por cierto no se si me lo diustes tu, pero he encontrado y de hecho he comprado un emulador que entre otras muchas cosas permite el encendido del los cuadros de renault sin tener el coche presente, si quieres te lo paso. Aunque ya no se si me lo distes tu o no, Sea como sea si te interesa avisa

si hago adelantos con el cuadro megane te avisoa ver que pasa..

por cierto conoces el interfax con el programa licznik 4.8 pues bien tengo el programa me falta el cable que conecta el pc (que lleva interfaz) al conector OBD del coche. Me han dicho que se puede construir con un micro max 232... Sabes como se hace este tipo de cable


muchas gracias por responder


----------



## solaris8

> he comprado un emulador que entre otras muchas cosas permite el encendido del los cuadros de renault sin tener el coche presente, si quieres te lo paso.


lo bueno seria, si tienes el esquema es que lo subas al foro, asi aprendemos todos...



> por cierto conoces el interfax con el programa licznik 4.8


conozco el programa ,es para modificar los km y otras cosas, pero no lo uso ya que es casi para vehiculos europeos, y aqui no abundan

por ultimo te  diria que trates de usr el puerto usb en vez del serial, porque es mas comodo con una laptop aunque sea pequeña


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> lo bueno seria, si tienes el esquema es que lo subas al foro, asi aprendemos todos...
> 
> 
> conozco el programa ,es para modificar los km y otras cosas, pero no lo uso ya que es casi para vehiculos europeos, y aqui no abundan
> 
> por ultimo te  diria que trates de usr el puerto usb en vez del serial, porque es mas comodo con una laptop aunque sea pequeña



hola solaris.

bueno a ver si os subo el esquema del emulador

en cuanto al cable para el interfaz antes se vendia, pero ya no me dijero que se podia construir, pero no se como se que lleva un integrado max232 pero no se como es
y el cable iba de puerto usb-puerto obd/obd2


----------



## solaris8

> en cuanto al cable para el interfaz antes se vendia, pero ya no me dijero que se podia construir, pero no se como se que lleva un integrado max232 pero no se como es
> y el cable iba de puerto usb-puerto obd/obd2



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/hacer-interface-obd2-11082/


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/hacer-interface-obd2-11082/



hola solaris.

me ha venido el emulador del cuadro.

Y el cuadro no se enciende

al mover el conector gris, da relampaguzos la parte del cuadro de la radio.

De aacuerdo al fallo que da, sabes que puedo repasar, porque el resto del cuadro no enciende nada

Se te ocurre que puedo repasar?????

Espero tus aportes

muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8

repasa , despacio y metodicamente, todo el conector gris. si lo mueves y funciona por ahi debe estar el problema.
si puedes desconecta cablecito por cablecito, corta como a unos 5 mm pela y vuelve a soldar,por si algun cable esta cortado internamente
un abrazo...


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> repasa , despacio y metodicamente, todo el conector gris. si lo mueves y funciona por ahi debe estar el problema.
> si puedes desconecta cablecito por cablecito, corta como a unos 5 mm pela y vuelve a soldar,por si algun cable esta cortado internamente
> un abrazo...



a que te refieres con desconectar cablecito a cablecito, y cortar a unos 5mm y volver a soldar

yo tengo el cuadro fuera del coche

y al moverlo el conector gris mientras lo emilo con el emulador da relampagos el panelñ de la radio

donde ¡meto mano y a que te referias


----------



## solaris8

perdon crei que lo tenias conectado, solo repasa el conector gris,disculpa
ahh ya que estamos....
cuando puedas sube alguna foto del emulador(si lo tienes , el circuito), se podra transformar para ford,gm, nissan


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> perdon crei que lo tenias conectado, solo repasa el conector gris,disculpa
> ahh ya que estamos....
> cuando puedas sube alguna foto del emulador(si lo tienes , el circuito), se podra transformar para ford,gm, nissan



hola solaris.

pues mañana te hago una foto del emulador, pero qe sepas que viene con las refrencias del micro raspado para que no se pueda piratear


pero estaria interesante poderlo transformar para ford nisan gm, dime como, y asi aprendo. y si puedo te echo una ,mano

un saludo


----------



## solaris8

si puedes sube las fotos del lado de los componentes y del lado del cobre, es muy complicado el circuito?
lo del micro, lo vemos en el camino


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> si puedes sube las fotos del lado de los componentes y del lado del cobre, es muy complicado el circuito?
> lo del micro, lo vemos en el camino



hola amigo 

aqui te adjunto algunas fotilllos del emulador, pero mejor hacerlos a trvas del scanner.


mia a ver si te valen


----------



## javiercj

javiercj dijo:


> hola amigo
> 
> aqui te adjunto algunas fotilllos del emulador, pero mejor hacerlos a trvas del scanner.
> 
> 
> mia a ver si te valen



mas fotillos si ves que no te sirven te lo hago con el escanner


----------



## solaris8

solo cuatro cables de salida? y donde conectas el cuadro? hablando de el revivio?
lamentablemente las fotos tienen mucho brillo, prueba poniendo una lupa delante del lente acercandola y alejadola hasta  que sean mas nitidas
que marca es el emulador
un abrazo


----------



## javiercj

solaris8 dijo:


> solo cuatro cables de salida? y donde conectas el cuadro? hablando de el revivio?
> lamentablemente las fotos tienen mucho brillo, prueba poniendo una lupa delante del lente acercandola y alejadola hasta  que sean mas nitidas
> que marca es el emulador
> un abrazo



hola solaris

el cuadro del megane scenic no ha revivido no no enciende nada, se te ocurre algo

Las fotos lo que hare es poner el emulado en el escanner

el emulador la marca es carprog

mañana intentare mandarte fotos mejores

al cuadro del megane scenic o espace necesitan señal de multiplexado can L y can H y luego la señal de positivo y masa


----------



## roberhugo

hola he cambiado el transistor irf 3710 y re soldado las resistencias y no me funciona, me podias decir que mas podia hacer gracias


----------



## titovlc

Hola , ayuda porfa ,tengo un problemita con este cuadro me llego totalmente resoldado ,sin funcionar cambio irf ,fuse ,resist,y enciende pero no me enciende el display de la hora , tengo emulador (marca italiana ) alguien me podra guiar ....?? desde ya gracias


----------



## titovlc

Hola nuevamente , me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes a tenido problemas con el cuadro de instrumentos del renault scenicd II , ya tengo lo el cuadro funcionando excepto el dispaly de radio , anteriormente he visto alguno con la valvula de vacio ,reventada , pero en este esta bien le llega 5 volts al display y se mantiene frio .desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8

titovcl, la memoria esta bien?, checa el conector ...
el manual te lo busque pero , no lo tengo, tal vez en el foro senic alguno lo tenga
http://www.foroscenic.com/index.php
un abrazo


----------



## Cosota

Hola Solaris tengo un cuadro q no encendia, le repase las soldaduras d las resisencias, cambie el mosfet, y el fusible q estaba roto por  uno de 7a solo q no es smd, ahora el cuadro enciende pero suena como cuado fries un huevo y el mosfet se calienta mucho, puedes ayudarme? gracias


----------



## earellano

En horabuena....


Tengo un cuadro de la scenic II, resolde las resistencias y todos los puntos.  cambie el fusible 6.5 por uno normal de 6A con dos cables, pero el tablero solo le parpadea el led rojo que esta entre el display del estereo y el otro, aemas se empiezan a calentar mucho las pistas al grado de que se quedaron en color cobre antes del mosfet. alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## CHICHOMIX

alguien tiene el esquema del cuadro electrico



alguien tien el esuqema eléctrico del cuadro, a mi me pasa lo mismo no enciende después de resoldar, cambiar transisto ¡r, comporbar fusible y resoldar casi entero


----------



## pako202

yo tengo uno averiado  pero tiene las resistencias quemadas ( el grupo de resistencias  de 5+5 que estan debajo del transistor) alguien nme puede echar una mano y hacerle una foto a las resistencias para ver su valor?  por favor ayudenme no encuentro fotos por ningun lado


----------



## solaris8

en el primer post #2, hay una foto no se si es la que buscas....
yo subi el diagrama completo, peroooo en megaloup, ya sabras!!
y el que tenia en la compu, un bajon de luz y adios disco, y todo el contenido


----------



## pako202

si es esa foto pero no se ve claro el valor de las resistencias, si tun tienes la foto original y se ve mejor te agradeceria me  dijeses el valor son todas iguales? parece que son todas de 1 ohm


----------



## solaris8

dicen 1r0, asi que si creo que son de 1 ohm, son iguales, la foto tambien se perdio, disculpa


----------



## richizer

hola buenos días quería saber si ya alguien del foro tiene resuelto el problemas del encendido parcial del cuadreo scenic II. quería aportar algunas soluciones a dudas que he podido leer en el tema:

cuando la pequeña fuente conmutada que poseeel cuadro o dicho de otra forma el convertidor dc-dc que trae suena como si frieras huevos se debea los condensadores flojos de soldadura o ya dañados, he visto que a muchos no les prende el cuadro, no solamentes estan en juego el mosfet y el fusible tambien hay que incluir el CI UC2843B es un controlador de corriente en modo PWM o simplemente un generador de señal PWM es la que pone en funcionamiento al mosfet por el pin llamado gate, y debe generar aprox un voltaje de unos 14 a 16 volt si no esta presente este voltaje quiere decir que no funcionara el converetidor. creo que por alli se aclara el apagado total. mi problema es que el display de la radio no enciende alli tambien se muestra temp, tambien llegan los 5v y no se calienta, lo que no puedo determinar es si la ampolla esta rota, solaris comentó algo de la memoria queriasaber si tiene que ver algo conel segundo display, a mi me prende el display principal pero con algunas lineas degradadas es luminosidad, alguna sugerencia????

gracias de antemano.

alguien tiene el esquemático????


----------



## Pabloibma

Hola a todas,  volviendo al antiguo tema. Tengo exactamente el mismo problema y en este caso, cambie justo hoy el UC. Sigue sin iluminarse. También parece al final después de los últimos parpadeos, que tocando por la zona del conector se iluminaba... Ahora a ya no se encienda nada. Ya cambie todo... Alguien sabe que más hacer.? Gracias por colaborar.


----------



## ljcarballo

solaris8 dijo:


> javiercj, en la foto estan los posibles causantes del problema, el de abajo a la izquierda es el fusible (esta dentro de un circulo) el  transistor IRF3710 es el que se calienta aunque te dire que el scenic tiene ese problema de fabrica, antes de apagarse no tuviste problemas con el cuenta kilometros o las luces?


¿En los tres círculos rojos que tendríamos que comprobar?


----------



## DeLFuS

solaris8 dijo:


> javiercj, en la foto estan los posibles causantes del problema, el de abajo a la izquierda es el fusible (esta dentro de un circulo) el  transistor IRF3710 es el que se calienta aunque te dire que el scenic tiene ese problema de fabrica, antes de apagarse no tuviste problemas con el cuenta kilometros o las luces?


Hola buenas, estoy cambiando el mosfet y por mala suerte al quitar el viejo me ha saltado la pista de la patilla de abajo de esta misma foto y ahora no se donde iba esa patilla, es decir, donde va la pista esa conectada. Alguien me podria guiar o pasar una foto a donde va a parar la pista de la patilla de abajo del mosfet? 

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

DeLFuS dijo:


> pasar una foto a donde va a parar la pista de la patilla de abajo del mosfet?
> 
> Gracias.



Primero una foto bien clara de la macana que se mandó , quizás alguien le indique en ella el punto a soldar.


----------

